# Ibs and sex



## friskers (Nov 5, 2015)

I have had ibs-d for several years now and I wanted to know if anyone else who also has ibs-d has ever tried anal sex... I want to try it with my boyfriend but i feel there are just so many things that could go wrong with having ibs and trying anal... I know it sounds like a weird topic but i have googled it and basically only read horror stories.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't see how that would be at all pleasurable considering how sensitive our guts are, but to each his/her own. It may make you a bit more incontinent if tissues are stretched or broken.


----------



## friskers (Nov 5, 2015)

That would be the big fear in this situation.. To become more incontinent.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

If you have hemorrhoids, stay way from anal sex and go see a proctologist. Otherwise, I don't see how it would be a problem. If you are concerned with hygiene, you can always do an enema beforehand.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

With incontinence I really would stay away from it.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Nanobug said:


> If you have hemorrhoids, stay way from anal sex and go see a proctologist. Otherwise, I don't see how it would be a problem. If you are concerned with hygiene, you can always do an enema beforehand.


Pretty much second this. Anal sex hasn't been a problem, enemas or douches make it pretty easy to avoid any IBS issues related to sex, it just takes like 30 mins of preparation and a shower before hand. Kegels can fix any incontence problems anal sex or no anal sex. You have to be using something really big like fisting or anal sex many times a day every day to get incontence problems from it. Your anal sphincter retracts to its regular size soon after sex so it isn't what you think.


----------



## friskers (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you! Seems like it wouldnt hurt to try it once and see how it goes


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

friskers said:


> Thank you! Seems like it wouldnt hurt to try it once and see how it goes


We'll all be waiting for a detailed report!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't really agree with this atall as I also have rectal prolapse (I have done anal in past and i will never again). If you want more info on my experience please pm me.


----------

